# Switches



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

post your switch pics folks 
I'll start


----------



## santino (Sep 30, 2004)

What the hell happened to photobucket??  my account has been deleted, why?


----------



## jadin (Sep 30, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to photobucket??  my account has been deleted, why?



The other photographers were complaining you were putting them to shame...  8)


----------



## santino (Oct 1, 2004)

ok, photobucket works again! now you can see my pics


----------



## anua (Oct 4, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## santino (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah, exactly 
whats the first switch for?  (looks kinda old)


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2004)

First I thought I'd never have anything to contribute to "Switches", but here there are some:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 14, 2004)

Now thats a switch or 2 or 35.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

1665_FurillenAltesKalkwerkHotel_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0185_CoolCapt'n von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------

